# FF baby endlers



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

I have about 20 baby endlers that I would like to give away, they are no feeder fish please. They are pure endlers very lively  They are mixed ages, a few are showing a bit of colour, but most of them are still transperant.
If you have some shrimps to spare I would be extremely happy. If not it is still OK.
Pick up in Burnaby close to Brentwood and Gilmore skytrain.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

PM'd you....


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Replied  You are really close to me so that would be easy.
I just posted that I have some hortwort to give away as well, let me know if you want some


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

When I think about it, I just got new batch of maybe 30 or more babies yesterday, so I might be able to give more. Will see how empty the tank will feel/look after I give the first ones.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i want to take few too if available! can u keep few for me as well, thks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Could use 5-6 if you still have some left over.

Thanks,


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sure. I'll keep 5-6 for you both. Giving the first batch in 10 min 
Any shrimps anyone? Even babies are great!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Just to tell again, they are not feeder fish, please. Super beautiful and pure endlers, very healthy and lovely.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I will see if I can get a couple of blue shrimps for you. It can get tricky from a 2 gallon wall aquarium 

Tried to PM you for contact info. You message box is full.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, full already. So many people want them 
Let me clean up


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, deleted a bunch.
WOW, blue shrimps sounds awesome! Will they interbreed with cherries? Can I keep them together?
Some shrimp breeding tips in trade for endlers are welcomed too 

This week is easy as I am home with kids (Christmas break), so just come by


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi,

Just wondering how do you know that your endlers are pure?

Thanks


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Because I got the parents from a breeder that is awesome and knows the whole "family" so to speak. And I trust him enough to be sure  If I remember correct, you know him too as you did that breeding project together, right?  (having orange and green once, etc.)


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

That's awesome. Do you have any pictures of the adults?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

if they are still available ill take a few  thanks~


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

lol nick, where would you put them? Ditto what he said^


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

pm'ed... what kinda coloration do these endlers have ?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a picture or two in my albums, let me check and I'll post the link here 

P.S. It worked, directly from my album  Males are the colourful ones and the big transperant one is the female.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

So, I guess because so many people contacted me so fast, I'll make batches of maybe 5-6 each and will do my best to put at least 1 bigger one in each batch and some of the res can be really small. Hope that works with you all as that way everybody can get some. They grow relatively fast, especially if you feed them bloodworms and will show the colour in less then 2 monts (the smallest ones).
Thanks.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you sooo much for the cutest lil babies....my baby girl will love watching them get bigger and colorful.....To a New Year full of fishies...


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you, it was a pleasure to meet you and to hopefully make your girl smile  I know mine LOVES to see the colours pop and enjoy them a lot.
Happy New year to you too


----------

